# shopping buddy? new to HK



## sketchi (May 15, 2012)

I just moved to HK, I work from home so I'm pretty secluded. I've decided I REALLY need to make some friends! I can't speak cantonese very well, though it'd be nice to learn... in the meantime, I would love an english-speaking friend to go strolling through malls and drink some bubble tea/eat snacks with. and, you know, have some decent conversations.

I'm in my 20s, female, Chinese-Canadian, speak english (obviously haha) & mandarin, and haven't bought a single piece of clothing since moving here (in feb!). really need summer clothing, haha! I'm located around Central but don't mind traveling to meet up.


----------



## tzslungfong (Apr 17, 2012)

wow you need to get out the house try clubbing in lkf youll meet lots of people there from all over the world


----------



## sketchi (May 15, 2012)

unfortunately I am not into clubbing at all, but if nothing works out I'll give that a shot.


----------



## RichJohnson (May 18, 2012)

I could really do with the same, I have been living in the clothes I took to HK with me. I have been so busy at work i never really have that much time to go shopping but the language barrier can make shopping really differcult.


----------



## tzslungfong (Apr 17, 2012)

if i have time maybe could take you both out to go shopping what kind of clothes do you want to buy they have a zara top shop marks and spencers or you can go for the higher end and shop for like ax dkny vercase etc


----------



## sketchi (May 15, 2012)

sure! and I don't really care, whatever you usually shop for is good. I'm free this sunday!


----------



## sketchi (May 15, 2012)

ursula tsoi said:


> Hey, I'm a 17-yr-old local girl.
> I'm interested in making frd wif expats!
> I can speak Eng(not quite fluent, but can hold a long-time conversation), fluent Cantonese and Mandarin!
> If u need help in Languages, I can help as well!
> So feel free to drop me an email/PM wif ur phone number so that we can wtsapp each other


that's great! I don't know how to email you (and can't PM yet), but you can email me at [email protected]
I do have whatsapp installed so that would be good!


----------

